# pray for my Nala



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying, praying, praying. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

I'm praying for Nala!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Praying and sending positive energy to you and Nala...


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Praying for a positive outcome for Nala


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying for you and your precious Nala.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying for you and your beautiful Nala x


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh dear, how very upsetting. Please know I'm thinking about you and praying for you and Nala.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thinking of you and Nala/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your precious Nala.


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Wishing the very best for you and Nala...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry you're both going through this. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Maggie, I hope everything turns out ok. Praying for you and Nala!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh Maggie, she has to be ok. Im sending everything caring and good your way my lovely. Its good your vet is thorough but such a worry I know x


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this. In my thoughts and clearly, many others. Wishing you the best. Sounds like you have a good vet, I agree. Keep us all posted.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The vet spoke to us both and said it is a tumor a very aggressive type but not bone cancer but he is 99% sure its cancer I have asked if it is csn we go down all avenues before she loses her leg have got her booked in for next Wednesday may be for another bone biopsy or who knows I to phone again Tuesday to see if the original piece of bone throws anything up 
I said to the vet I hope your wrong if you are wrong I will take you out for a drink fingers crossed I hope he is wrong.

please kept praying for my Nala


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Will continue to pray. Give Nala lots of hugs from all of us who are praying for her.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Aww Maggie, bless you all. Here's hoping he's wrong too. If he's not please know losing her leg will be something she will adapt to so well and she will bound around once it's healed not even knowing its gone. Two people I know have had dogs who have lost a leg and they were amazing. My cat too. She had no idea she only had three and continued to climb trees and run around fast. If it's a fast way to catch it and stop it spreading and get her back to having a normal healthy life albeit a three legged one then I wouldn't hesitate, knowing how well they adapt. Sending everything positive your way for good results and peace in your decision making if it comes to needing to make some x


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

every thing crossed here for our gorgeous Nala !!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Huge prayers here for Nala too. Hope it turns out to be something that can easily be treated. Don't want to think of her losing a leg but as you know our Jess (mum and dads colllie) lost a leg when she was two. Never stopped her jumping walls or anything. She lived to 16 yrs.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Praying for Nala......


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping sweet Nala in our prayers that it is not cancer. So sorry you are both going thru this frightening time!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Praying that you get to take your vet out for that drink. Tri-paws adapt very well, and I pray the outcome for Nala is the best it can possibly be!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Try to get in to see a vet oncologist, ASAP. Take everything with you - pathology slides, x-ray films - not just the reports. Even pre-surgery pictures of the area, if you've got them.
Having worked with an oncology group, I know the docs were as good, if not better, than a pathologist at reading the slides. They have more up-to-date info on what works and doesn't work and what is coming out.

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



BajaOklahoma said:


> Try to get in to see a vet oncologist, ASAP. Take everything with you - pathology slides, x-ray films - not just the reports. Even pre-surgery pictures of the area, if you've got them.
> Having worked with an oncology group, I know the docs were as good, if not better, than a pathologist at reading the slides. They have more up-to-date info on what works and doesn't work and what is coming out.
> 
> You are in my thoughts.


This sounds like a good idea, if you are able to do it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending prayers and positive thoughts for Nala & you


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

This was the first report that was ok but now its all changed this was a photo taken yesterday its grown so much in just over a week


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Maggie, I'm so sorry. I hope they figure out what it is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor Nala, my thoughts and prayers are with you all.

After reading the report, what made the vet suspect something more sinister?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

gill03 said:


> Poor Nala, my thoughts and prayers are with you all.
> 
> After reading the report, what made the vet suspect something more sinister?


 
The 2nd lump was growing to quick for his likings 

She is such a happy dog as well this was in the caravan last year we were hoping to go away soon but have to see how Nala is.


----------



## jpulfs (Feb 26, 2014)

You are in my thoughts and wishes. Hugs to you and Nala!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope you are able to get some answers soon. Do you have a veterinary oncologist you can consult with? Sending positive wishes.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending prayers for you and sweet Nala.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sending prayers and positive vibes for your sweet girl Maggie, thinking of you all.x


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Bless her. 

It's an awful thing to happen and hopefully the vet will be proved to be wrong on this occasion.

What a lovely photo of her in the caravan, it's like she's itching to get out there and splodge in those puddles! I'm sure you'll be back on your hols with her again soon and all of this will just be an awful distant memory


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts your way...poor girl..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

SENDING positive thoughts and prayers for Nala and you!


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

My prayers are with you and Nala


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Had to take Blarney to the vet this morning he had broken his dewclaw right at the very top he did yell when the vet got it off. It was not my normal vet and I asked her if we can get an MRI scan done on Nala she said have a word with my vet which I will do we don't mind how far we have to go to get it done


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending hugs across the pond and hoping they figure this out soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> Had to take Blarney to the vet this morning he had broken his dewclaw right at the very top he did yell when the vet got it off. It was not my normal vet and I asked her if we can get an MRI scan done on Nala she said have a word with my vet which I will do we don't mind how far we have to go to get it done


Praying for Nala, Blarney and you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Hoping you get answers soon and that Nala is ok!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the lump Nala has I am prying for good news :crossfing


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you Maggie x


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out! Hang in there.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending prayers for Nala across the pond...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and sweet Nala..


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Sending prayers for you and Nala!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying for sweet Nala and you and that they are able to treat this. So sorry that you're both going thru this.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nala has to go back in tomorrow for more bone biopsy tests.
I have asked for MRI scan as well which will be in the next week or two 

Please keep the prayers coming I am so worried.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Nala.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Sending everything your way Maggie xx


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh gosh this is a worry isnt it? I hope and pray it's easily treatable. Sending lots of best wishes and prayers x x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes across the pond..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So sorry you and Nala are facing this. Sending good wishes for a good outcome.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Maggie, so sorry to hear that you are having all this worry with Nala  Sending lots of prayers and positive vibes for your girl that everything will be okay.
How's she doing in herself?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Maggie, so sorry to hear that you are having all this worry with Nala  Sending lots of prayers and positive vibes for your girl that everything will be okay.
> How's she doing in herself?


In herself well nutty as a fruit cake this is one of the reasons its so hard to understand.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My prayers for Nala -- she's beautiful. I'm sorry this is happening and hope for the best.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> In herself well nutty as a fruit cake this is one of the reasons its so hard to understand.


Glad to hear that she's still crazy Nala in herself. It really is confusing what must be going on with her, but I hope that it's something and nothing that can easily be sorted out. She's such a lovely girl, she reminds me very much of our Daisy. Please keep us posted how you get on at the vets tomorrow, will be thinking of you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending hugs and healthy thoughts across the pond... I hope Nala's scans and tests all come back benign.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wishing you and Nala love and luck for her visit to the vets


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sending prayers for you and Nala.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending continued positive thoughts. I'm glad to hear Nala is still feeling well - and acting nutty! Hang in there. I know how hard the waiting is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

So glad NALA is feeling well and praying for her scans and tests to come back benign!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She had another bone biopsy a bigger one this time and the vet has arranged a ct scan I don't know the different between that and MRI scan.

Then he is hoping that will shed more light on in having to go to East Sussex to get it done but I would go to the end of the earth to get it done so its fingers and paws crossed once again


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Bless Nala for being such a brave girl today. You must be beside yourself with worry.
I've found a good website that explains the difference between the 2 types of scan so you can get a better understanding of exactly what it is they do. 
Veterinary MRI & RT Center: Information about MRI and CT
We're all praying for your beautiful girl!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Bless her. Continuing to send everything caring and positive your way xx


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Maggie, sending positive thoughts your way, I know how worried you must be. Saying special prayers for you and beautiful Nala x


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry that you don't yet have answers! I'm so sorry for all the worry! Keeping beautiful Nala and you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that you are having to wait even longer, they do say that no news is good news, fingers crossed that this saying is correct. 

Hoping and praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like it may not be a worse case scenario. He'll get to the bottom of it and she'll be better in no time once a firm diagnosis and treatment protocol can be delivered.

Hang in there


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Bless you and Nala!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



dborgers said:


> Sounds like it may not be a worse case scenario. He'll get to the bottom of it and she'll be better in no time once a firm diagnosis and treatment protocol can be delivered.
> 
> Hang in there


Praying for you and Nala!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also hoping you get some answers soon... sending more positive thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of beautiful Nala.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have just got her scan date 30th April


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending more prayers across the pond for Nala.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got back it was a long day. 
Nala was as nutty as usual it was a human hospital and all those people she thought someone must want to fuss me.
There were 2 other dogs in as well shaking like a leaf not Nala she flattened the vet and gave him a kiss he did laugh at her 
He did her CT scan he took loads and also my vet asked him to do her chest as well as he said my vet was a bit worried about her.
But due to the bank holiday I may not know till Tuesday but back on Friday to get her stiches out.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping fingers and anything else crossed for Nala - waiting is tough, but we will be thinking of you


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending hope and hugs from all of us in the wilds of Maine...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts for Nala...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We're continuing to hold you both in our thoughts and prayers as well!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending loads of good thoughts your way. I hate waiting....


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Waiting is so very hard, but sending positive vibes and virtual ((( hugs))) keeping you and Nala in my thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your sweet Nala.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still thinking of you...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hoping for good news for you and Nala...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



maggie1951 said:


> Just got back it was a long day.
> Nala was as nutty as usual it was a human hospital and all those people she thought someone must want to fuss me.
> There were 2 other dogs in as well shaking like a leaf not Nala she flattened the vet and gave him a kiss he did laugh at her
> He did her CT scan he took loads and also my vet asked him to do her chest as well as he said my vet was a bit worried about her.
> But due to the bank holiday I may not know till Tuesday but back on Friday to get her stiches out.


Maggie: Praying for Nala and you!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for sweet Nala.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and beautiful Nala, I know the waiting is so hard x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and beautiful Nala, must be such a huge worry for you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

I hate waiting!
Praying for Nala and you!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Saying prayers for you and Nala and hoping the news is all good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Wishing you and Nala a beautiful day!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're thinking of you guys too


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

It is the waiting its do hard I just wish they knew what was going on the first lump shows up on xray but the 2nd not so much and that's the one they are worried about :crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw Maggie, I'm so sorry you are having to wait so long! It is the worst! If it helps, we are all waiting with you. Big hugs from across the pond...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I know it's hard, but try to push aside those feelings of anxiety and just enjoy things in the right now. How is Nala feeling?

By the way, I need to take my own advice now and again


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nala in herself is as nutty as a fruit cake as we would say in England this is why its so hard yo understand they say she has cancer but I will go down ever avenue to get to the bottom of this as my vet says he may have to amputate her front leg. 

And I hope your girl is doing better. 

Thanks for caring about Nala


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Praying for you and Nala! I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers for nala


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



maggie1951 said:


> Nala in herself is as nutty as a fruit cake as we would say in England this is why its so hard yo understand they say she has cancer but I will go down ever avenue to get to the bottom of this as my vet says he may have to amputate her front leg.
> 
> And I hope your girl is doing better.
> 
> Thanks for caring about Nala


Praying for you and Nala.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

maggie1951 said:


> Nala in herself is as nutty as a fruit cake


This is one of my favorite phrases  <<Hugs to you both>>


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing this thread about Nala. I am so sorry and I hope you get some definite answers soon. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Nala!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> Nala in herself is as nutty as a fruit cake as we would say in England this is why its so hard yo understand they say she has cancer but I will go down ever avenue to get to the bottom of this as my vet says he may have to amputate her front leg.
> 
> And I hope your girl is doing better.
> 
> Thanks for caring about Nala


Keeping Nala and you in my prayers!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just spoken to my vets secretary as he is operating she said looks good the 2nd lump is begin she said he will phone you later to give you all the ins and outs and what the next step is
:crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Nala today and the days to come.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Nala!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The vet said its shows on the ct scan the 2nd lump is not cancer but he is still not 100% happy and wants all her x-rays and scan results sent to a specialist I asked could it now be cut out but wants yet another option I am just finding this so confusing now I want to feel happy but I can't I am still worried.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> The vet said its shows on the ct scan the 2nd lump is not cancer but he is still not 100% happy and wants all her x-rays and scan results sent to a specialist I asked could it now be cut out but wants yet another option I am just finding this so confusing now I want to feel happy but I can't I am still worried.


I think it's a good sign that he doesn't think it is cancer, so be happy. Life is too short. Give Nala big hugs and kisses for us!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs and kisses to Nala!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I think it's a good sign that he doesn't think it is cancer, so be happy. Life is too short. Give Nala big hugs and kisses for us!


Wise words Karen, it's natural to be worried and all you want to hear is 'its fine' but haven't but now is all any of us have for sure so grab it and run and love every moment with your beautiful girly, tomorrow always takes care of itself no matter what we do x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

It is all very confusing. I find myself mixed up about things on occasion and we've been at this for almost 3 years. 

If I was in your place, I would take some comfort in your vet proactively wanting a specialist to take a look at things. If that doctor sees anything of concern, I'm sure that they will make suggestions (surgery, rechecks/monitoring, etc). 

Fingers and toes crossed for you both. In the meantime, take a deep breath and continue living each day with your girl. <hugs>


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hopefully you will get word from the specialist soon. Waiting is always so hard. Positive thoughts and prayers for good news!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely keeping sweet Nala in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I phoned the vet again as its been bothering me he is doing surgery at the moment and will call back when he has finished.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> I phoned the vet again as its been bothering me he is doing surgery at the moment and will call back when he has finished.


Glad you called him-now tell him all of your concerns.
We're all praying for you and Nala.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just spoken to Katie his secretary again the reason he wants to get an other opinion is to make sure he gets it removed with a safe margin and the specialist will phone me within the next day or two to make an appointment to see nala


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that your vet thinks everything is okay. Hopefully a meeting with the specialist will help to shed some more light on it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> Just spoken to Katie his secretary again the reason he wants to get an other opinion is to make sure he gets it removed with a safe margin and the specialist will phone me within the next day or two to make an appointment to see nala


Maggie: This makes sense. Try to enjoy-Nala wouldn't want you to worry!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Got my appointment for Nala 11.00 tomorrow with Noel Fitzpatrick he is a specialist and he is called the super vet so keep the prayers coming please


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

More prayers sent across the pond.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Praying for Nala and you! Please keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Nala.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

maggie1951 said:


> Got my appointment for Nala 11.00 tomorrow with Noel Fitzpatrick he is a specialist and he is called the super vet so keep the prayers coming please


I am sending bucket loads of positivity to you both! Your vet is very smart to be seeking advice. Fingers and paws crossed :crossfing


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck to you and Nala tomorrow at the specialist. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Praying for Nala and you at the specialist today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending prayers for Nala today...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for Nala with the specialist today

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nala is at Noel Fitzpatrick now and been operated on later he said it needs doing sooner rather than later.He said he would phone us at*9pm*to let us know how it went.He said none of the results tie up together thats why there has been concern he said he was concerned as well said its growing to quick.And untill he sends of the soft tissue cancer cannot be ruled out he was very to the point.We had 3 options1 removed a good half of the bone and dewclaw and plate it and hope there is enough skin left to pull over it.2 Amputate her paw to the wrist and have a prosthetic paw.3 Complete amputation of her front leg.We are praying number 1 works as that is what we are going for if it does not work it could be amputation as there will be nothing left to work with.Both Ray and I are worried sick


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

maggie1951 said:


> Nala is at Noel Fitzpatrick now and been operated on later he said it needs doing sooner rather than later.He said he would phone us at*9pm*to let us know how it went.He said none of the results tie up together thats why there has been concern he said he was concerned as well said its growing to quick.And untill he sends of the soft tissue cancer cannot be ruled out he was very to the point.We had 3 options1 removed a good half of the bone and dewclaw and plate it and hope there is enough skin left to pull over it.2 Amputate her paw to the wrist and have a prosthetic paw.3 Complete amputation of her front leg.We are praying number 1 works as that is what we are going for if it does not work it could be amputation as there will be nothing left to work with.Both Ray and I are worried sick


You must be worried sick. I'm so sorry. I have been following your thread, and just hoping Nala will be okay. I hope number 1 works, too. It sounds like she is in very sound hands. My heart goes out to you - I know this waiting is awful. I will be thinking about you and Nala all day. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am praying positive thoughts for Nala. I hope that everything goes well during the surgery.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and hugs to Nala's, your husband and you. It sounds like her doctor is very good. Please keep us posted on how sweet Nala's is doing. I hope you can bring home really soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, Maggie--it breaks my heart that you are going through this. Prayers being said that option #1 is what they do. Hugs from across the pond...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Dear me Maggie, I completely know what you are going through, the worry is beyond belief isn't it, bless you. Thinking of you all and wishing with everything for the best result and a speedy recovery. Hugs xx


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for Nala, and keeping you and Ray in our thoughts. Nala is in safe hands, but I know that you will dread that phone ringing. Off to light a candle


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no, it's such a worry for you Maggie. Praying that the first option works and you won't have to go down the other routes. Will also light a candle for your beautiful little girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

keeping everything crossed. Sending the very best of wishes and praying she will be OK x x
Candle lit for your Nutty Nala


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Reading your update and I caught my breath. It sounds like you've got a great surgeon who's not taking any chances. Sending calming thoughts and healing prayers to you all. <hugs>


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Noel just phoned he said the opt went well and what has been removed has been sent to the lab and he will phone again tomorrow dinner time to let us know how she is.
Can't wait to get Nala home


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds very positive, Maggie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait until she's home with her family where she belongs.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He does sound very good. Hope that it is good news and that you beautiful girl is back home very soon!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending good wishes and hugs - keeping you all in our thoughts and keeping everything crossed


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending good thoughts that Miss Nala is back home where she belongs ASAP! Praying for benign results...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sending good wishes and healing thoughts to you all and hope Nala is home soon. x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending best wishes to you and Nala, hoping she is back home where she belongs soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Can't wait until Nala is home where she belongs!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Best wishes to Nala and you. Hoping for benign path results.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that you get Nala home soon


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Vet phoned Nala is ok been kept comfortable the next 24 hours are the critical ones to see how it is when the take her bandage of to make sure it’s getting blood to it and healing ok.
It won’t be till at least Tuesday she is home but I prefer her been looked after and her pain been monitored they know what they are doing.
And 6 weeks crate rest and lead walks only which I knew it would be lead walks only.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hope it heals and she doesn't have to go back, everything still crossed up here !!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, difficult for you and Ray but as you say Nala is in the best place - STILL keeping everything crossed. Do you know when you are likely to get any test results?:crossfing


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for the update, I was just thinking of Nala.  Use the next 24 hours to prep for her return, I'm sure that being home with her loving family will bring a healing comfort to her. I've just lit a candle for sweet Nala - still hoping for benign test results and keeping our fingers and toes crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> Vet phoned Nala is ok been kept comfortable the next 24 hours are the critical ones to see how it is when the take her bandage of to make sure it’s getting blood to it and healing ok.
> It won’t be till at least Tuesday she is home but I prefer her been looked after and her pain been monitored they know what they are doing.
> And 6 weeks crate rest and lead walks only which I knew it would be lead walks only.


Nala's in the best place so they can look after her. Tuesday will be here soon. Praying for Nala!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding Nala and you in my thoughts and prayers, with hopes for a clean pathology report and healing that is both speedy and complete.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Keeping fingers, toes and paws crossed here for Nala...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Maggie, difficult for you and Ray but as you say Nala is in the best place - STILL keeping everything crossed. Do you know when you are likely to get any test results?:crossfing


No I am hoping soon :crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It's so tough for you, you must be missing her lots while she's away. It's sounds like she is in the best possible hands and you'll have her back home where she belongs very soon. Hoping that everything turns out okay and sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The house is so quiet without her as first thing in the morning she would be running round chasing poor blarney whacking him on the head with her paws and barking at him then when she had tormented him she would start on Daisy then it was playfights never a quiet mornings but it is now.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Healing thoughts and prayers


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The nurse phoned this time nala is ok sleeping a lot which is good as it means she is resting but she is not hardly eating they asked me what she likes I said she always has fresh chicken on her food so they are going to cook some chicken for her.
Any tomorrow they will take her compression bandage off as they have to put it on tight to stop the swelling and if it does not swell up (Fingers crossed) she should be able to come home. 
They said what a sweet dog she is loves a cuddle. 
Just been and brought a crate for her and so she can still sleep in the bedroom with us my friend Olga lent me her slightly smaller one as we won't get the big one in our bedroom unless we take our bed out lol


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, sleep is good and will help her heal. Hope that she will soon be home where she belongs


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet girl. I hope she is back with you soon. Good to hear she is resting. That is very sweet that they are going to cook her some chicken. Continued good thoughts for you..


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless her, she's such a little sweetie. It really does sound like they're taking such good care of her. Hopefully the chicken will get her to eat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad she's resting. She'll be home soon. It's so hard when we're used to them being there and they're not. Sending healing vibes for Nala..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



fozziesmom said:


> I'm glad she's resting. She'll be home soon. It's so hard when we're used to them being there and they're not. Sending healing vibes for Nala..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fozziesmom is so right. Happy Mother Day-your Nala will be home soon!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I just read your thread. Sending a prayer, hugs and Mojo for you and Nala. She's got a wonderful momma to take care of her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggie, I've been following Nala's troubles and have everything crossed that she's now on the road to complete healing. Hopefully, some chicken will start her appetite and she can come home tomorrow for all of your great nursing and cuddling.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Very good thoughts for sweet Nala. It sounds like she is in great hands if they are willing to cook for her. I hope there is no swelling after they take the bandage of so that she can come home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Praying for Nala!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Saying prayers for you and Nala hoping her appetite improves and that she is home with you soon x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Saying prayers that NALA has begun eating more and will be home with her Mom very soon!:wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of Nala this morning...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am still waiting them to call but I think it will be later as they need to see if the leg does not swell up after the bandage is off


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope she is back home with you very soon.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw look at the sweet little face, she reminds me so much of my Daisy. I really hope you get her home soon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just phoned the vets they did not take her bandage off as she was still sore and can't put any weight on it when they take her out to go to the loo.They will try tomorrow but have to leave it 24 hours to see how it is and she is not to sore or swollen so now will be Thursday at the earliest.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> I just phoned the vets they did not take her bandage off as she was still sore and can't put any weight on it when they take her out to go to the loo.They will try tomorrow but have to leave it 24 hours to see how it is and she is not to sore or swollen so now will be Thursday at the earliest.


Aw, sorry to hear that they've got to leave it until tomorrow now, it sounds like they're being extremely thorough and that they are a caring team of people...I'm sure she's in great hands. You must be missing her so much though. Let us know how it goes tomorrow if they take the bandage off.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



HolDaisy said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that they've got to leave it until tomorrow now, it sounds like they're being extremely thorough and that they are a caring team of people...I'm sure she's in great hands. You must be missing her so much though. Let us know how it goes tomorrow if they take the bandage off.


I agree that they are being extra cautious and Nala will be the better for it.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that they've got to leave it until tomorrow now, it sounds like they're being extremely thorough and that they are a caring team of people...I'm sure she's in great hands. You must be missing her so much though. Let us know how it goes tomorrow if they take the bandage off.


Will let you know more as soon as I know thanks for caring about Nala


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry that it's taking so long. I know that you just want your girl back with you. Hugs across the pond...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that they've got to leave it until tomorrow now, it sounds like they're being extremely thorough and that they are a caring team of people...I'm sure she's in great hands. You must be missing her so much though. Let us know how it goes tomorrow if they take the bandage off.





Karen519 said:


> I agree that they are being extra cautious and Nala will be the better for it.





fozziesmom said:


> I'm sorry that it's taking so long. I know that you just want your girl back with you. Hugs across the pond...


I couldn't have said anything better myself! It's frustrating because I know you just want her home (and I'm sure she does too!) and the Drs are taking the very best care of her they can. 

Is she eating better??


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

hubbub said:


> I couldn't have said anything better myself! It's frustrating because I know you just want her home (and I'm sure she does too!) and the Drs are taking the very best care of her they can.
> 
> Is she eating better??


I know nala is in the best place at the moment but still finding it very hard to understand how this all happened do quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



maggie1951 said:


> I know nala is in the best place at the moment but still finding it very hard to understand how this all happened do quickly.


Hope that Nala is eating better and will be coming home to be with you today!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope Nala can come home soon. I'm thinking of you and Nala and sending healing thoughts


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The nurse just phoned they have taken the pressure bandage off they said it looks quite goog but itd still very tender but with an op like she had I would expect it.
She has got some swelling and is very bruised around her shoulder.
But she is eating her chicken now they took the buster collar off as they call it and she did eat they said she is such a sweetheart. 
It looks as it will be Thursday we pick her up as they want to monitor her leg and pain they said it can be stressful for you to see her in pain.
If it is Thursday thats my birthday it will be the best birthday present in the world for me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

maggie1951 said:


> I know nala is in the best place at the moment but still finding it very hard to understand how this all happened do quickly.


I remember that exact feeling. They found the lump - the lump first tested benign. Then after it was removed, it came back as raging with cancer. The wound got massively infected, and Tesia wound up in the hospital for 6 nights. I remember thinking, I wish we had never found the lump (it was very much hidden from view and feeling). But the one thing I can tell you, once you have Nala home with you, you will both feel so much better, and she will improve right before your eyes. Thinking of you two on these hard days. I'm so glad she is eating better and getting lots of good care and love.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That will be a wonderful birthday present for you! It sounds like Nala is in great hands.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Nala will be home with you for your birthday.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am happy to read things went well with Nala. That is great she is eating and I hope that she does come home for your Birthday!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that she has been eating some chicken. It must be so tough for you having her away for so long  I really hope that you get her home for your birthday. I bet she can't wait to see her Mom, Dad, Daisy and Blarney!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

It must be so hard when you are to far away to visit I hope and pray that Nala will be home with you all for your birthday Maggie.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That would be a birthday celebration wouldn't it - fingers crossed (again) that Nala will soon be home


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

maggie1951 said:


> I am still waiting them to call but I think it will be later as they need to see if the leg does not swell up after the bandage is off


Nala is absolutly beautiful! I'm crossing everything for a full recovery! ?
It's so hard to know they're going through so much and not at home but she's in great hands from the sounds of things. Thank you for sharing Nala's picture with us! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

maggie1951 said:


> I just phoned the vets they did not take her bandage off as she was still sore and can't put any weight on it when they take her out to go to the loo.They will try tomorrow but have to leave it 24 hours to see how it is and she is not to sore or swollen so now will be Thursday at the earliest.


I know you must be so disappointed. Better to have her there for pain management, and to keep her down and quite. No doubt you miss her and she misses you and her home. Can you make food to take to her and her favorite stuffy? When Dancer wouldn't eat I bought a tube of Nutracal. It stimulated her taste buds enough to get her to eat chicken~which she wouldn't touch. Your vet should carry it.
Get your rest now. You'll be her mom and caretaker for several weeks. I'm going through it with Dancer. She had abdominal surgery with much of her small Intestine removed from an abdominal malignant tumor. I didn't sleep well the first few nights. Get your rest. She's going to be ok! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

JeanieBeth said:


> I know you must be so disappointed. Better to have her there for pain management, and to keep her down and quite. No doubt you miss her and she misses you and her home. Can you make food to take to her and her favorite stuffy? When Dancer wouldn't eat I bought a tube of Nutracal. It stimulated her taste buds enough to get her to eat chicken~which she wouldn't touch. Your vet should carry it.
> Get your rest now. You'll be her mom and caretaker for several weeks. I'm going through it with Dancer. She had abdominal surgery with much of her small Intestine removed from an abdominal malignant tumor. I didn't sleep well the first few nights. Get your rest. She's going to be ok! ??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have been following your post on Dancer and praying for you as well.

Thanks for caring about Nala I know she is in the best place at the moment I have recommended Nutracal she has started to eat now but if I have problems I will get some.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> The nurse just phoned they have taken the pressure bandage off they said it looks quite goog but itd still very tender but with an op like she had I would expect it.
> She has got some swelling and is very bruised around her shoulder.
> But she is eating her chicken now they took the buster collar off as they call it and she did eat they said she is such a sweetheart.
> It looks as it will be Thursday we pick her up as they want to monitor her leg and pain they said it can be stressful for you to see her in pain.
> If it is Thursday thats my birthday it will be the best birthday present in the world for me.


Best they are monitoring Nala for pain and that SURE would be the BEST PRESENT ever!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Noel phoned Nala won't be home tomorrow not sure when she will be home now.He said still waiting for the bone/tumor results agsin the bone has got to calcifie to get the results and to see what the tumor is he said they need to do this as the tumor may be invading the bone.The operation site is very red and swollen which he was hoping would not be so she is now on an antibiotic intravenous drip to stop any infection and bacteria but they have to monitor this as its a strong and may cause kidney damage.He is concerned but said not crucial yet !!!!*He did say I could visit her but I said I would worry it would upset her and he agreed he did say she is quite settled so its best not to.He said he would update me tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry Nala won't be able to come home. 

I'll keep you and your sweet girl in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hope the results are good.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Maggie I know how hard this is for you but hope it gives you some comfort that she is being very well monitored and being looked after so for the moment Nala is in the best place but hope she can come home soon xxx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that your girl won't be coming home yet, it must be so tough for you  Really hope that the results are good. How far away from home is the specialists? If you're not too far it might perk Nala up if she sees you, but if the vet thinks it might stress her out then im sure he knows best.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Sorry to hear that your girl won't be coming home yet, it must be so tough for you  Really hope that the results are good. How far away from home is the specialists? If you're not too far it might perk Nala up if she sees you, but if the vet thinks it might stress her out then im sure he knows best.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We are 2 hour's drive away but when he phones tomorrow I will see what he says again he did say she is quiet settled now I just hope she does not think I have abandoned her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> Noel phoned Nala won't be home tomorrow not sure when she will be home now.He said still waiting for the bone/tumor results agsin the bone has got to calcifie to get the results and to see what the tumor is he said they need to do this as the tumor may be invading the bone.The operation site is very red and swollen which he was hoping would not be so she is now on an antibiotic intravenous drip to stop any infection and bacteria but they have to monitor this as its a strong and may cause kidney damage.He is concerned but said not crucial yet !!!!*He did say I could visit her but I said I would worry it would upset her and he agreed he did say she is quite settled so its best not to.He said he would update me tomorrow.


Maggie: I can feel your pain waiting for Nala, but it's best they watch her. She'll be home soon. Happy Birthday tomorrow!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and praying sweet Nala will be home with you soon x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this, Maggie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts for Nala and you....I hope she gets to come home soon.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> We are 2 hour's drive away but when he phones tomorrow I will see what he says again he did say she is quiet settled now I just hope she does not think I have abandoned her


It's quite a way away then if you're 2 hours. Of course she won't think you've abandoned her, they don't really have a concept of time. If you've popped out for 20 mins to the shops when you come back Sammy acts as if you've been abroad for 2 weeks lol. Hopefully they'll let her come home really soon. It honestly does sound like she's in great hands and they're caring for her really well.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just as I sent you this message the supervet programme has appeared on tv. Noel seems fantastic and caring. You've honestly got Nala the best care possible, if anyone can get her better again he'll be able to!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of good thoughts for your girl. I've watched Dr Noel's tv show when it's been on here and been in awe of what he can do so I think Nala is in very good hands.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Wishing you a good Birthday that will be even better when you hear that Nala is coming home soon.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope you have a nice birthday despite Nala not being able to return home today. I know a good news phone call would lift your spirits tremendously. Sending healing thoughts across the miles...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

maggie1951 said:


> Just had a call from the vet he is not happy with the 2nd lump he thinks it may be cancer he is sending off the xray to somewhere else to get it checked snd speaking to the pathology lab again.
> He is saying if it is the worst case she will lose her leg just can't take it in he is going to phone me back later please pray for Nala
> 
> she went last week to have surgery to have it removed but the vet was not happy when he cut into it so he send of the bone sample it came back ok but when he looked again today he said I still don't like the look of that.
> ...


Hope the outcome is good news it is so worrying when our goldens are going thru this prayers and positive thoughts to you and Nala


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Maggie, I hope today brings you good news on Nala. She really couldn't be in better hands x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Maggie. I know you aren't getting the present that you wanted(Nala coming home), but it sure sounds like she's in the best hands right now. Sending healing thoughts across the pond that she'll be home soon. I knew that there was something special about you--I have a May birthday too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry Nala hasn't come home yet. I hope they can get the pathology soon. It does sound like she's in good hands. Can they send you pics or video of her so you can see how she's doing? It must be hard to be so far away. Sending positive thoughts that she can come home to you soon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I phoned and spoke to the nurse that is looking after nala she said nala is been so good when I change her bandage she said not quite so tender when I press her toes but the wound site is still tender they have had to pressure bandage again to try and get the swelling down and is weeping a bit looks like at least 5 days on the iv drip for antibiotics but I am happy with that her nurse said it's 24 hour care at the moment but she said Nala is such a sweetheart Sue the nurse said she will try to get a photo of nala when she is outside as inside looks a bit sad with her collars on she has to have 2 on


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Nala. She will be so happy to be home when the time comes.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending Nala those positive healing thoughts that she needs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



maggie1951 said:


> I phoned and spoke to the nurse that is looking after nala she said nala is been so good when I change her bandage she said not quite so tender when I press her toes but the wound site is still tender they have had to pressure bandage again to try and get the swelling down and is weeping a bit looks like at least 5 days on the iv drip for antibiotics but I am happy with that her nurse said it's 24 hour care at the moment but she said Nala is such a sweetheart Sue the nurse said she will try to get a photo of nala when she is outside as inside looks a bit sad with her collars on she has to have 2 on


A photo of Nala would be great. Praying for her and you!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless her being such a good girl. That's nice of them if they're going to send you a photo of her. I really hope you get her home soon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The photos they send me her nurse Susan is so lovely it made me feel a bit happier seeing her lovely face


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's so good of the nurses to take the time to send pics of Nala - , it will go a little way to helping you and Ray - must be so hard to be away from her for so long. Sending hugs to you all and hope that Nala will soon be on her way home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



goldensmum said:


> It's so good of the nurses to take the time to send pics of Nala - , it will go a little way to helping you and Ray - must be so hard to be away from her for so long. Sending hugs to you all and hope that Nala will soon be on her way home


Maggie: The pictures Susan took are just beautiful! Boy, what a vet you have!
Praying Nala is home very soon!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Echoing what the others have said - what a wonderful vet and vet staff you have for Nala! It warmed my heart to see her smile, so I can only imagine what the pictures meant for you  

Fingers and toes continue to be crossed for Nala :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so glad they sent you photos! Getting photos and updates about Tesia when she was in the hospital was such a lifeline for me - even though I was able to visit her every day, too. I hope it gave you some peace of mind. Any update on when she can come home?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope your beautiful sweet Nala is home soon. 

You have such a wonderful caring Vet clinic and staff.
So special of the nurse to send you pictures of her, I hope they comforted you. 

Praying for your Nala.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I spoke to her lovely Nurse Susan who said she was improving and eating much better and she said every time I go into see her she wags her tail and turns on her back for a tummy rub.
Then Noel just phoned and said the culture results from her wound had come back negative which is good her swelling is going down but the skin on her paw is a bit reddish still waiting for the biopsy results but the best news I have had that all been well we can pick Nala up at noon this Wednesday Best news we have had that we can have Nala home we are just so happy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Maggie I am so pleased to hear that Nala is feeling better, so glad she will be home with you next week. The photos are lovely, such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad you got good news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending MEGA healing vibes to you and your beautiful girl. 
i hope that you get to go home soon Nala!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*



maggie1951 said:


> I spoke to her lovely Nurse Susan who said she was improving and eating much better and she said every time I go into see her she wags her tail and turns on her back for a tummy rub.
> Then Noel just phoned and said the culture results from her wound had come back negative which is good her swelling is going down but the skin on her paw is a bit reddish still waiting for the biopsy results but the best news I have had that all been well we can pick Nala up at noon this Wednesday Best news we have had that we can have Nala home we are just so happy.


Maggie

So glad that Nala is doing better and that she will be home with you soon!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Doing a happy dance for you!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless her. That's so nice how they sent you photos of her, it must have been reassuring for you to see her beautiful little face. Bet you can't wait to get her home!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

the best news I have had that all been well we can pick Nala up at noon this Wednesday Best news we have had that we can have Nala home we are just so happy.[/QUOTE]

I bet Wednesday seems ages away, but it will soon be here and I bet you are both waiting at the vets before Noon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Wishing you a beautiful day.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The news was better than winning the lottery


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay!! So glad to hear she will be coming home. And maybe... maybe they'll call you in a day or two and say, you know what? She can go home TODAY instead! :crossfing


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Her nurse was off today but had an update from another nice nurse she said nala is doing well and very settled she had just changed her bandage and said we have to have cuddles afterwards and when she comes off her iv drip of antibiotics she will be on normal antibiotics for another 2 weeks


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Her nurse was off today but had an update from another nice nurse she said nala is doing well and very settled she had just changed her bandage and said we have to have cuddles afterwards and when she comes off her iv drip of antibiotics she will be on normal antibiotics for another 2 weeks


Aw bless her, Nala is such a good, brave girl. The time will hopefully fly by and she'll be home before you know it.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am glad the overall news about sweet Nala is good and that she will be back home with you soon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Had an update she is well in herself and wagging her tail just need to keep an eye on her wound fingers and paws crossed and prayers please


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers said and all paws crossed Nala will be home soon as planned x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Paws crossed* and prayers over here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Everything crossed for sweet Nala and loads of good thoughts sent.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers, toes and paws crossed here too!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Nala is so pretty. Bless her sweet little heart. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

maggie1951 said:


> I spoke to her lovely Nurse Susan who said she was improving and eating much better and she said every time I go into see her she wags her tail and turns on her back for a tummy rub.
> Then Noel just phoned and said the culture results from her wound had come back negative which is good her swelling is going down but the skin on her paw is a bit reddish still waiting for the biopsy results but the best news I have had that all been well we can pick Nala up at noon this Wednesday Best news we have had that we can have Nala home we are just so happy.


So happy to read your good news!! Hoping and sending a prayer you continue to get good news for Nala! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now catching up and we have all paws crossed for sweet Nala that she continues to improve and is able to come home on Wednesday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Kisses and hugs to sweet Nala!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Nala continues to do well and is home soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs and puppy kisses to Nala!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking about Miss. Nala!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of sweet Nala and hope she gets to come home tomorrow.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just heard from the vets Nala can come home tomorrow we are so relieved still no results from the biopsy but we are just so happy that Nala is coming home at last


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wonderful news Maggie, so relieved for you, I know you have missed her x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So thrilled for you that Nala will soon be home, please give her a gentle hug from me x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Just heard from the vets Nala can come home tomorrow we are so relieved still no results from the biopsy but we are just so happy that Nala is coming home at last



Yay! I'm so happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay Nala can come tomorrow  so happy for you. Let us know when you get her back safe with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

WoooooHOOOOOO! Please give her some gentle hugs from me when she's back home


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great news that Nala is coming home tomorrow


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, we Luv ya, tomorrow!! 
Wishing you a smooth trip home with Nala and hugs to you both!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to see Nala is coming home!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is the day! Will be thinking of you - so happy that Nala will be home with you very soon!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Nala is home we are so happy just want to keep hugging her.
Still waiting for the results but he said if they come back ok it's looking good for Nala.
Till I get the results please keep praying for Nala


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

praying for Nala and my thoughts is for you


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Nala comes home today!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Maggie, I'm so happy she's home. Still keeping fingers and toes and paws crossed for good results!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Yippee so glad Nala is home, prayers continuing for good results! :wavey:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad Nala is home where she belongs! I hope you get a good path report.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that Nala is home, give her a hug from us

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy to hear Nala is back home with you. Spoil that girl of yours rotten, she deserves it. 

Prayers for good results!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone I just can stop looking at her I took so photos on my phone but don't know how to add them from my phone


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So happy to hear Nala is home - where surely her recovery will be expedited with the extra loving!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Praying for Nala's recovery.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So happy to know she is home! She and you must feel 100% better already. Continuing to send positive thoughts...




maggie1951 said:


> Thanks everyone I just can stop looking at her I took so photos on my phone but don't know how to add them from my phone


Email them to yourself and save them to your computer. Then you can add them from there.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My lovely Nala she has been quite good today she has been sleeping a lot but that's what she needs is rest.
Ray has taken her on 3 15 minuets walks which she enjoyed


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, she's so sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She looks good


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so glad to see she's home, happy and getting the rest she needs to heal! This one looks idyllic!




maggie1951 said:


>


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that your sweet girl is home. I'm continuing to hold you both in my thoughts that her recovery is much quicker at home with your love and that you get the best news possible with the biopsy! I think that frightening journeys like you've both had, helps remind us that we can never take enough pictures!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

hubbub said:


> I'm so glad to see she's home, happy and getting the rest she needs to heal! This one looks idyllic!


Nala loves her walks and we are lucky we live in the country lots of nice walks but she is so strong I have a job holding her at the moment I get my Ray to take her but we have to have the lead on the harness like that to help her take the weight on her leg.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad she is home and enjoying her walks, the pictures are lovely. Prayers continuing for your beautiful girl x


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My toys make a good pillow


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So good to see her home. I love the picture where she is managing to hold her big duck, despite the pesky cone.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad she's home and on the mend. Love the walk photos--beautiful country!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She looks so happy to be home. I am so happy she is feeling better. Love the photos!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

We are very lucky were we live lovely walks and very dog friendly area 
Nala has been very lively today she would like to play with daisy if we would let her and her swelling has gone down a bit


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope these last few days have been good for Nala and her family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to see Nala doing so well, beautiful picture of her on her walk. 

Beautiful countryside, you are so lucky.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that the swelling has gone down a little bit, you must be so glad to have her home with you. Looks like she has been enjoying her walks too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nala enjoying a groom and seeing how many toys her cone will hold  we have been so happy to have her home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Nala enjoying being pampered. 

Prayers she continues to do well and heals quickly.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw this thread (sorry I missed it before).

Wishing Nala a full and speedy recovery. Worry to smiles. That's what we want to see


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Nala is adorable!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, she's so cute! I love the one with all the toys crammed in her cone!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the photos and all her luscious locks of hair on your carpet!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love those pictures! Especially the cone full of toys.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Way to go Nala! I am so happy to hear that things are improving for you   
We continue to send you as many speedy healing vibes as we can!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Good News*

Just got Nalas results not a tumor somecomingabout abnormality in the bone what a bloody relief 
Noel just said all we have to do now is avoid any infection and wait for the bone and plate to fuss together 

Noel fitzpatrick just phoned I was not expecting a call late on a Sunday night I just can't stress how happy Ray and I are.

Those prays sure help please keep them coming to keep any infections away


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great news! All the best to you and Nala. I hope she heals quickly with no infections.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Maggie I am thrilled for you all, how amazing you were able to take her to Noel!. Think this calls for a celebration.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw on Facebook that you'd had good news - am so thrilled for you and Ray! You must be so relieved. Give Nala a cuddle from me and make sure you celebrate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! I'm so happy for you, Ray and Nala!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great news!!! I will continue prayers for no infection!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

swishywagga said:


> Maggie I am thrilled for you all, how amazing you were able to take her to Noel!. Think this calls for a celebration.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


I didn't know I was going to Noel we watched his show on the Wednesday and got a call from his place on the Thursday saying can you bring Nala along tomorrow my vet did not tell me he had refereed me to Noel and then he kept her in and operated the same day it was a shock


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just the long wait for recovery now and making sure she gets no infections she hates this short walks twice today she did a Naughty Charlie to Ray today sat down and refused to move she did not want to turn round and go home


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very glad to read the news! Will continue to say prayers for sweet Nala's recovery and NO infection!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Just the long wait for recovery now and making sure she gets no infections she hates this short walks twice today she did a Naughty Charlie to Ray today sat down and refused to move she did not want to turn round and go home


Glad to hear that she did a naughty charlie on her walk, she must have been whispering to her. Fingers crossed it stays infection free and she's on the road to recovery. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thrilled for you and Nala, prayers coming your way that Nala continues to do well and heals quickly without any set backs.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What wonderful news!


----------



## SweetLou (May 8, 2013)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Just the long wait for recovery now and making sure she gets no infections she hates this short walks twice today she did a Naughty Charlie to Ray today sat down and refused to move she did not want to turn round and go home


Good girl, Nala! That is so funny-I can just picture her doing that. It sure sounds like she is feeling better.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Atta Girl Nala! I'm so glad to read your good news. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



JeanieBeth said:


> Atta Girl Nala! I'm so glad to read your good news. ???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad to read Nala's good news!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just catching up with you and Nala - what wonderful news! All fingers and paws crossed for an infection-free recovery  

PS - My Hannah will lay down on her walks when she doesn't get her way. :uhoh:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just stopping by to see how lovely Nala is doing. I hope her recovery is continuing entirely uneventfully!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Checking in on sweet Nala!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that Nala is continuing to do well.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I also wanted to check in on Nala and her family


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your concerns and wishes Nala is doing well we have to take her back this Monday for an xray to see if the bone and metal plate are fusing together ok.
She is walking a lot better now and using her toes now and not walking like a ballerina anymore you can see in the photo she is standing on her leg now and putting weight on it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear Nala is doing so well. 

Prayers she continues to.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that Nala is doing well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

I am so happy to hear that NALA is doing well!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that she is doing well, bless her - she's been such a good girl this past few weeks. Fingers crossed that it's all fused together okay and hope that she continues to get better!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Nala is doing well!!! I hope x-ray on Monday shows everything is fusing together nicely!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nala and her boyfriend Blarney


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice to see mister Blarney...I have wondered how he has been doing. He looks great. Glad to hear Nala is walking better. Hope all is improvement from this point forward.m


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah beautiful Nala!! It is great to hear that you are doing so well


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Nice to see mister Blarney...I have wondered how he has been doing. He looks great. Glad to hear Nala is walking better. Hope all is improvement from this point forward.m


Thanks Mr Blarney is such a good boy to put up with Nala and Daisy he was a bad boy when we first had him but can't fault him now


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Love the picture of Maggie and Blarney! 
Great to read she is doing so well!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Didn't see Noel today I saw Susan she is lovely she was Nalas nurse come vet for her care Sandie knows her and said how good she is.
They were very pleased with her progress they could not get over how well she was walking. 
They x rayed her as well and said all looking good she does not have to be caged now but still keep her cone on till the scab drops off and she can have a bit more exercise but still on lead and back in 6 weeks for final check up.
And I will explain later what it was but defo not Cancer
Now sleeping soundly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update on Nala's progress, really great she is doing so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*



maggie1951 said:


> Didn't see Noel today I saw Susan she is lovely she was Nalas nurse come vet for her care Sandie knows her and said how good she is.
> They were very pleased with her progress they could not get over how well she was walking.
> They x rayed her as well and said all looking good she does not have to be caged now but still keep her cone on till the scab drops off and she can have a bit more exercise but still on lead and back in 6 weeks for final check up.
> And I will explain later what it was but defo not Cancer
> Now sleeping soundly


So glad to hear that Nala is doing so well!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Susan said it looked like she had injured her tendon and pensate the tendon but she was never lame at any time
I am just so greatful she is ok


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Maggie, I am so happy for you! I'm glad sweet Nala will be ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that beautiful Nala is doing well


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to hear the wonderful report on Nala! Please give her a smooch from me :smooch:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nalas big scab has come off now so she can now have her cone off  she is doing really well but its so hard trying to stop her running around


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Nala! I'm sure she has so much energy built up from all of that rest!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That's good to hear!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What wonderful news! 
Yeah Nala


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, happy for you both. 

Great to hear she's doing so well.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so happy to read Nala is healing well. Give her a hug for me!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to see Nala continues to thrive and heal at home


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just stopping by to check on Nala and her family....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, Maggie-how is Miss Nala doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

We just got back from a week away in our caravan we had the ok we could take her away still on the lead for walks.
We all had such a good time and we did give Nala a bit of freedom she loved it 
You can see in the 3rd photo how straight her leg is but it does not seem to bother her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that she is doing so well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's looking good, glad you all had some time away together!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It looks like she is having a maaaahvelous time. Very comfy! Glad she is doing well.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree! She looks great and I'm so glad you all were able to enjoy your time away


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Nala looks so beautiful!!:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that beautiful Nala is doing well  her leg looks great! Glad you all had a nice time away too.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Nala looks wonderful! What a beautiful girl you are Nala! I'm so happy for all of you that everything has turned out so well! Thank you for the updates. Please give Nala a nose kiss for us! Jeanie, Dancer and Brie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm so glad Nala is doing so well. She's a sweetie!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Took Nala for her l2 -14 week check up they were very pleased with her and she can now go off the lead thank goodness. 
And unless we have any concerns they have said we don't need to see her anymore :bowl:k


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's great news, please give her a big cuddle from me x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! That's wonderful news, Maggie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Your report makes me sooooo HAPPY!!!! (I think that news calls for dancing bananas!) :banana::banana:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Whay to go, Nala!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone what a worry dogs can be but we love them.

Nala and Daisy cooling off in this hot weather and Daisy staying cool inside a tree


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG - that photo of Daisy inside the tree is too cute! What a smart girl!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to see your girls are staying cool 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Took the crew to the beach today Nala was afraid of the waves to start with but we could not keep Blarney out of the sea he was so funny to watch and Daisy just loves going in the rock pools


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

maggie1951 said:


> Took the crew to the beach today Nala was afraid of the waves to start with but we could not keep Blarney out of the sea he was so funny to watch and Daisy just loves going in the rock pools


Great pictures of the kids Maggie! Thanks so much for sharing their adventures! Do you have any issues with them drinking the salt water? Dakota used to lap it up regardless of our offering fresh water to him. Then he'd en up with a blow out! 
So far Brie and Dancer don't drink it. Yay!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

JeanieBeth said:


> Great pictures of the kids Maggie! Thanks so much for sharing their adventures! Do you have any issues with them drinking the salt water? Dakota used to lap it up regardless of our offering fresh water to him. Then he'd en up with a blow out!
> So far Brie and Dancer don't drink it. Yay!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Daisy knows not to drink it Blarney is good as well it was just Nala but by the look on her face she soon realised it was not for drinking :yuck:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nala is back on form jumped on the bed to beat then fell off and hit her head on the wardrobe she was ok will that dog ever learn lol


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Nala is back on form jumped on the bed to beat then fell off and hit her head on the wardrobe she was ok will that dog ever learn lol


Poor Nala! It sounds like she'll be a puppy forever!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos of them all having fun at the beach! Looks like they had a fab time  Daisy really loves the water doesn't she, she's in her element just sitting there - bless her.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

maggie1951 said:


> Nala is back on form jumped on the bed to beat then fell off and hit her head on the wardrobe she was ok will that dog ever learn lol


Nala you and Brie are a pair to be reckoned with! Brie jumped on the bed during one of her zoomie moments falling off our bed too! Maggie, they sure know how to get our hearts racing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nala has started Hydrotherapy and doing well she as had 2 sessions I have booked 10 sessions for her.
The first one she is so clumsy she fell in the pool but she was been held at the time the 2nd time she was much better


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking of sweet Nala the other day - I hope the hydrotherapy helps her continue building her strength up!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Up date on Nala*

Just a quick update Nala is doing very well she is her old nutty self again she can get up steep banks again and run quite fast again


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's wonderful to hear.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Maggie, I'm so glad!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news that nutty Nala is doing well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Best update!! So happy to hear it. She is looking great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

I am so glad to read that Nala is doing well and I love the pictures!!!:wavey:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie
> 
> I am so glad to read that Nala is doing well and I love the pictures!!!:wavey:


Thanks Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

How is sweet Nala doing?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> How is sweet Nala doing?


Back to her normal nutty self thanks Karen she can't run quite as fast but still runs fast


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to read that Nala is doing so well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear sweet Nala is doing so well.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad!!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Praying and sending positive thoughts for Nala.


----------

